# So Proud of my wee Man



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

is running to the door and padding on it to go out to toilet,
Sitting up on his hindquarters and saying please..... so cute
Sitting on command
Has learnt to eat main meal from a kong, and has gone from refusing to walk on the lead a few days ago to now having 2 walks a day. (still only if Mishka goes as well) and OH HE HAS LEARNT TO DIG AS WELL. 
Haha we cant have it all. 
One thing I have learned tho is if you are thinking about a 2nd dog, Make sure the first one is trained before you do. Keeko has learnt so much from Mishka that it makes my job lots easier. They are just so lovable.


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh nearly forgot. When he see's me going to bend down to pick him up .... He sits and raises his wee arms up to be picked up.









What a skite I am, but I drive everyone in real life nuts with talking bout my furbabies now its your turn. hehe


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One thing I have learned tho is if you are thinking about a 2nd dog, Make sure the first one is trained before you do.

I have that before and it's always great advice. Just like kids, puppies pick up bad habits from their "peers" as well as good habits. I once asked a rescue person why the pairs take so long to place since most of them are pretty young and healthy. She said when people make the mistake of getting 2 puppies too close together (often littermates), they end up with 2 unhousebroken, badly behaved adult dogs that are twice as difficult to live with.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sounds great!!! I can just imagine the huge smile on your face!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@Mar 23 2005, 07:27 AM
> *Oh nearly forgot. When he see's me going to bend down to pick him up .... He sits and raises his wee arms up to be picked up.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Oh how sweet!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, he sounds so cute!


----------



## gizmo&me (Mar 4, 2005)

That's too cute! My Gizmo also does the whole...


> When he see's me going to bend down to pick him up .... He sits and raises his wee arms up to be picked up.[/B]


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

How cute is that?!!!!!!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

cute as a button...so good!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Puppy sounds adorable!! So glad your having an easy time in housebreaking!! It can truly be a challenge


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Uh Oh Sorry Guys was bragging so much I messed up the dates ... Keeko is not nearly 3 months.. but nearly 4 months. (6 april)

He is very good with his toilet training but not perfect by any means, he still has to be watched like a hawk. Just last nite he ran over to the open doorway and started to pee .... Till I yelled that was. LOL managed to stop him midflow and get him outside to finish.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

He sounds adorable! Enjoy
Quincymom


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I love the little brianpups! I was really suprised when we first got Tyler and we put the padding down and he went right away! He was only 11 months old! Luckily for us we didn't have to train him much! Congrats to you!


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Thankee Tylers' sis
but errrrrr what are the little Brianpups please? :excl:


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh, what I meant was smart puppies. That's all. (iono just made it up







)


----------

